# farmall cub distributor



## dstabley (Sep 13, 2013)

I have a farmall cub and it has been hard to start so I put new points condenser,plugs,coil. I removed the distributor but forgot to mark were the rotor pointed. How can I replace the distributor in the proper spot to get it to run in time again?
Dave


----------

